# Swipe Video for nook (For turning pages without using buttons)



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

For those having trouble learning how to use the finger swipe motion for turning pages on their nook. This video will help.

http://www.nookboards.com/forum/index.php?topic=3136.0


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks, I had watched that before.  It took me a long time to perfect the art of the swipe!  But now I really do like it.  Sometimes when I'm reading on my Kindle I find myself reaching over to swipe the page.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Just bought my Nook on Saturday.  I saw the video on Nookboards too.  I find it pretty easy to swipe and I'm using that feature, but for some reason it looks like the page turns more slowly than when I press the page turn button.  Has anyone noticed this?  Perhaps this is an illusion.  So far I am finding the swipe a bit distracting (making it harder for the device to "disappear" while getting into a book).


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Yes, I agree, it does seem like the page turns are a little slower sometimes.  I still alternate between swiping and actually pushing the button.  I find that the swiping takes 2 hands.  I can't hold it in one hand and use my thumb to swipe all with one hand.  The touch screen is too close to the bottom for me to do that.  Sometimes I lean it on a pillow, that way i can just swipe.  But overall, I think the page turns are noticeably slower than on my Kindle.  Seems the ones on the Kindle are almost not even there, it happens so fast.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I agree too. The page turn with the swipe is slower on my nook. Sometimes I like that swipe feature and sometimes I don't, just depends on how well it is working that day. It can be real distracting when it doesn't work well. I can't really get lost in my book while reading on the nook like I can the kindle.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I end up just using the buttons because I am always trying the swipe method and it never works the first time for me! I do wish the buttons were bigger and do they really need those little bumps on them?

Melissa


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I have found that my fingers get very sore if I use the buttons on the nook. Part is due to the raised bumps on them and the pressure needed to push them down.  Using the swipe is the only way I can handle reading a book.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

The swipe feature is cute, but after I while I get tired of it.  It distracts me from getting lost in the book.  I usually do swipe on the Nook, however.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> The swipe feature is cute, but after I while I get tired of it. It distracts me from getting lost in the book. I usually do swipe on the Nook, however.


I agree that the swipe can be distracting while reading. I don't like the page turn buttons as well as on the kindle, but I find that I end up using them instead of the swipe just because it's less distracting for me.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Swiping is great when it works.  But it fails too often - or I fail.  I just switched back from my Oberon to a nook cover with the bottom ledge - it does seem to help a bit to have that ledge to start the swipe from.  And when I'm reading in bed or stretched out on the sofa, I have a lot more failed swipes - it's hard to get the angle right.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I am assuming it is the swipe and touch screen that is eating the battery so fast.  Have WiFi turned off and only get a few days out of the battery.  Makes the Kindle look really good.  Now if only the Kindle would allow me to read my library books.


----------

